# Jugging for catfish



## FishWalton

*Learned something new a couple of weeks ago from Fla. FWC. While free floating jugs for catfish is illegal in Florida, anchored jugs are NOT. Have never heard of this. *

*This opens up a lot of possibilities. It might be easier to put out sethooks tied to limbs, but anchored jugs further out in the river or lake might produce some good results. Something to think about.*

*Anyone here ever tried this, anchorded jugs with drop line?*


----------



## dj1984

No I am in the same boat , always heard this to be illegal but did notice you can now buy nuddle pads at walmart that r just like a jug set up, but now that you post this 411, i might just try some juggin of my own. Why not right ?


----------



## Buckyt

I have watched a neighbor (from across the lake) using anchored jugs in the Coosa River. He was catching the crap out of nice Catfish. His set up looked like a big sinker on the end of the line, and a hook about 2-3 feet above the sinker. I couldn't see (with my Binoculars) what he was using for bait, but, I'll guess it was shad.
Bob


----------



## FishWalton

What the heck is a "nuddle pad", that's a new one on me. I know what noodling is but never heard of a nuddle pad. Have read about noodling and watched YouTube videos.

The anchored jug trick just might be something that would work anywhere. 

.


----------



## FishWalton

Now I know what a noodle pad is!!! Geees................


----------



## dj1984

*noodle pad?*

Yeah its called a noodle, its what kids play with while swimming, and someone came up with the idea to cut them like in two feet pieces and tie some bait on like a jug for juggin... FYI..


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

if u can do this in fla il be in hog heven have about 100 made up fpr ala, its fun to watch them go off like jaws have them


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

sorry about thesp my mom and dad were teachers


----------



## -WiRtH-

I have tied jugs off to trees and such. It's basically like using a bobber on a bush hook. Not quite as good or as fun as being in a lake in Alabama chasing jugs down, but it can still be fun just the same.


----------



## CatHunter

man i love that jug fishing, all this talk is gonna make me fall off the wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*how i make my noodles from catfish mag*

take a coat hangar, make noodle abouy 14 to 18 in.bend top into 90 push hangar thru noodle letting top 90 about 4 in go down into noodle forming an eveu should have about 3 or 4 inchs sticking out bottom bens it over into a 90 the witgh? of the bottom make anouther short 90 about 1/2 in or go, then push into bottom. then tie your line to top eye
View attachment 12928

it looks like the jaws movie when they take off thay float will wrip the fish for u i mad a pole with a eve on it to reach out about 10 ft to bring floats and or fish in
View attachment 12929


View attachment 12930


View attachment 12931


----------



## CatHunter

I prefer to make mine with 3/4 in pvc about 1 foot long with my noodle on one end, i make the noodle about 9 inches long i put reflective tap at the top, it floats flat in the water but when a fish gets on it it stands straight up, i can spot these baby's from hundreds of yards away, i like to use 9/0 mustad circle hooks with about 1-2 feet of 100lb mono, iv got about 100 of these baby's made up in different colors for different baits and depths, no weights needed and they dont have to be deep, at night catfish do most of there feeding at the surface or just under the surface, They also are great for crappie fishing, just down size your hooks and mono, put some minnows on them and stick-em around some structure...Iv caught every thing on them from small mouth and large mouth bass to stripers & hybrids, Just make sure you know how many your taking with you, and on every set u re-bait all are accounted for, iv been to a few rivers where jugging is legal and it upsets me seeing all these home made milk jugs and water bottles all over the banks...Oh and if your gonna do some night jugging invest in the new LED Mag lights there amazing and the batteries last a long time there about 33 bucks, that reflective tape cant hide!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

i had about a 5 ft gator grab one last year i chased him a ways and then i decided he wanted it more than me.he didnt grab hook, the next time i went i picked it up from bank with a few hundred teeth marks on it.


----------

